# Beetle convertible door latch doesn't shut properly



## acemonVW (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello all,

My issue is this: The window on the driver side door of my 2003 VW beetle convertible (GLS 2.0L) does not open and close properly. Basically, I need to use my fob to unlock the door (which lowers the window so that it can clear the soft top) and lock the door (which raises the window).

Now, I know you might be thinking by this point ("GOOGLE bad sensor). Originally, I thought a bad sensor WAS my problem. But I don't think it's a bad sensor, because if I take a screwdriver to the internal door lock mechanism (this is what you see if you look orthogonal to the actual door latch you pull to open your door) I can lower and raise the window on the door.

I think the issue is that the internal door lock mechanism isn't being closed all the way by the metal bar attached to the door jamb. I think that the mechanism mostly closes, but not enough to 'reset' the mechanism. The reason I think this, is that if I take my screwdriver and shut the mechanism (i.e., acts like the door is closed) and then I pull the handle, the spring loaded mechanism activates and the window lowers, as expected.

So it doesn't seem to be a sensor (because a screwdriver wouldn't be able to activate/deactivate the sensor) and it doesn't seem like it's a bad spring (because I can simulate a door close and door open, and the door handle can activate the mechanism).

So... does anyone know what might be going on, and how I can fix it? I really think there's something wrong with the alignment of the internal latch and the metal catch on the door jamb, such that it doesn't reset the mechanism correctly (see my awful powerpoint sketch). Any thoughts???

Thank you.

Photo attached here:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mz74adf6t90wy3b/Beetle door issue.pdf?dl=0


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I would recommend you post this question; over at newbeetle.org, there are a couple of members who really know the convertible issues. I bet they can help; they have learned, from their own experiences fixing their own 'verts. :wave:

I know in general; the latches can fail and the tumbler in the door handle can fail as well. Here is a diy; convertibles maybe different; http://newbeetle.org/forums/questio...le/109049-window-regualtro-door-lock-diy.html


----------



## acemonVW (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the response (I never received an email saying I got a response). I'll post over at newbeetle.org.

It just seems odd that the door handle functions perfectly fine, only it doesn't when the door is closed. I don't understand my car. :/ Of course, I have worse problems with it than the door. Thought I had a bad mass air flow sensor, but replacing it didn't fix my issue. Sigh. Too many issues with this car!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, when it comes to the engine drivability issues; post up any codes you are getting, how the car is running and we can go from there.


----------

